# Another Illegal Kills Another White Girl



## Tank (May 17, 2009)

A suspect is in the custody of the U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services in Dodge County in connection with the homicide of high school student, Breanna Schneller in Wausau.






<b>Update: </b>Police: Suspect linked to Schneller homicide through DNA | wausaudailyherald.com | Wausau Daily Herald


----------



## jgbkab (May 17, 2009)

Tank said:


> A suspect is in the custody of the U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services in Dodge County in connection with the homicide of high school student, Breanna Schneller in Wausau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you even read the story? I bet you love chimpout.


----------



## LaLinda75 (May 17, 2009)

*I read the story. And another illegal has committed another homicide. So what part of THAT did YOU not understand?*


----------



## jgbkab (May 17, 2009)

LaLinda75 said:


> *I read the story. And another illegal has committed another homicide. So what part of THAT did YOU not understand?*



Where did it say an illegal committed homicide? Please quote that part of the story if you need to.


----------



## Tank (May 17, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> Where did it say an illegal committed homicide? Please quote that part of the story if you need to.


"Ponce-Rocha is an illegal immigrant"


----------



## jgbkab (May 17, 2009)

Ah, so true but it doesn't say that he committed murder. It says that he was linked. Gloves with his DNA were found in the dumpster outside of where he works...it's a slam dunk. 

Where was the fiance and his brother? Why was she not staying with her parents? Did she have a drug problem? Why could they not arrest him for murder at that time and the Feds had to detain him? Was her blood on the gloves? Did she have on two pairs of panties at the time of the crime?

There are so many unanswered questions that this whole story smells of bullshit. Blood and DNA gets everywhere in a stabbing. If her DNA were found on the gloves, maybe. No blood on the panties and cell phone, or maybe it wasn't mentioned. Just as you can assume all of the evidence points toward him because he is an illegal alien and I understand how much you hate them, I can call bullshit.


----------



## Tank (May 17, 2009)

A judge has set a $1 million bail for a 22-year-old restaurant worker accused of fatally beating and stabbing a high school student found dead in her Wausau apartment.

Raul Ponce-Rocha made his first court appearance Wednesday, a day after being charged with first-degree intentional homicide in the May 2 slaying of 18-year-old Breanna Schneller.

Judge Sets $1 Million Bail For Man Accused Of Killing Wausau Girl - Milwaukee News Story - WISN Milwaukee


----------



## xotoxi (May 17, 2009)

Oh my heavens!!!

This is a travesty!

Luckily, no one is being killed by US Citizens, so most of us are safe.


----------



## Tank (May 17, 2009)

I have never seen a story of a US Citizen killing a illegal alien girl.


----------



## Kalam (May 17, 2009)

Uh-oh. Better cut some eye-holes in your bedsheets, tank, you're going to be late to the rally.


----------



## Tank (May 17, 2009)

Cut some eye-holes in your moms burka.


----------



## xotoxi (May 17, 2009)

Tank said:


> I have never seen a story of a US Citizen killing a illegal alien girl.


 
If that was to happen, I'm sure you'd be thrilled, because we would have been rid of an illegal alien AND a non-white-race babymaker


----------



## Tank (May 17, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> If that was to happen, I'm sure you'd be thrilled, because we would have been rid of an illegal alien AND a non-white-race babymaker


Do you think I would be as "thrilled" as you are about this white girl being murdered?


----------



## jgbkab (May 17, 2009)

Tank said:


> A judge has set a $1 million bail for a 22-year-old restaurant worker accused of fatally beating and stabbing a high school student found dead in her Wausau apartment.
> 
> Raul Ponce-Rocha made his first court appearance Wednesday, a day after being charged with first-degree intentional homicide in the May 2 slaying of 18-year-old Breanna Schneller.
> 
> Judge Sets $1 Million Bail For Man Accused Of Killing Wausau Girl - Milwaukee News Story - WISN Milwaukee



This story still doesn't say that the gloves were used in the murder. They were found in a bag. Was the bag closed. Was it a garbage bag or a gym bag or a duffel bag? You're reaching here Tanky-boy. I'm pretty sure it's fairly easy to find illegal aliens or "Africans in America" that have done much worse to white girls recently. C'mon, I know you got it in you!


----------



## Kalam (May 17, 2009)

Tank said:


> Cut some eye-holes in your moms burka.



My mother is irreligious.


----------



## Tank (May 17, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> I'm pretty sure it's fairly easy to find illegal aliens or "Africans in America" that have done much worse to white girls recently.


No doubt.


----------



## Nik (May 17, 2009)

Tank said:


> I have never seen a story of a US Citizen killing a illegal alien girl.



Funny that those don't get reported as often....I wonder why...


----------



## Tank (May 17, 2009)

Nik said:


> Funny that those don't get reported as often....I wonder why...


I guess because it would first have to happen.


----------



## jgbkab (May 17, 2009)

Tank, have you ever heard of Asian sex tours? Have you read about this?


----------



## LaLinda75 (May 17, 2009)

Raul Ponce-Rocha, 22, has been in custody since last Wednesday in connection with the brutal May 2 slaying of Schneller at her apartment.

*Ponce-Rocha is expected to be brought to Marathon County to make an initial appearance in circuit court tomorrow afternoon on a first-degree intentional homicide charge,* Marathon County Assistant District Attorney Theresa Merriwether said at a press conference this afternoon.

Schneller was beaten and stabbed multiple times, Wausau Police Chief Jeff Hardel said. Schneller, an 18-year-old D.C. Everest Senior High School senior, was found dead inside a west-side apartment she shared with her fiance and his brother. The motive for her death is unclear at this time.


*Preliminary DNA results received Monday from the state Crime Lab link Ponce-Rocha to the crime, Hardel said. Ponce-Rochas DNA was found inside a pair of mis-matched gloves that were found by police in a dumpster outside of El Tequila Salsa*, the Rib Mountain restaurant where Ponce-Rocha, Schnellers fiance, Sebastian Ramirez, 22; Ramirezs brother, Hugo, 19, all worked, Hardel said. The gloves, two pairs of Schnellers underwear, and her cell phone were found in a bag inside the dumpster, police said.

Ponce-Rocha was interviewed last Wednesday as detectives questioned employees of El Tequila Salsa. When Ponce-Rocha acted deceptively and gave inaccurate and misleading answers, investigators turned their focus on him, called federal authorities and had an immigration hold placed on him, Hardel said.

*Though Ponce-Rocha is an illegal immigrant, Hardel said, police do not have the authority to arrest an illegal immigrant unless they have been linked to or committed a crime.* Federal law enforcement officials have that authority, he said.


----------



## jgbkab (May 17, 2009)

Now comprehend what all that reading you did means.


----------



## HUGGY (May 17, 2009)

Tank said:


> A suspect is in the custody of the U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services in Dodge County in connection with the homicide of high school student, Breanna Schneller in Wausau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People get killed every day.  How many white girls got killed yesterday in car wrecks?

In foreign(alien) *CARS!!!!????*


----------



## Gunny (May 17, 2009)

Tank said:


> Cut some eye-holes in your moms burka.



Attacking another member's family member(s) is a no-no here.


----------



## Gunny (May 17, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Cut some eye-holes in your moms burka.
> ...



If you bring your family member(s) into the fray, that is when they ARE fair game.


----------



## Gunny (May 17, 2009)

Nik said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen a story of a US Citizen killing a illegal alien girl.
> ...



I'm sure you do.  Here's the simple math:  If a female illegal alien was not in this country to begin with -- a crime by law in and of itself -- she'd stand a GOOD chance of not being killed by a white US citizen.

See how that works?  Even YOUR partisan brain housing group should be able to comprehend it.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 17, 2009)

It's all catch phrases ... just the media reporting what has catch phrases one way or the other.


----------



## Gunny (May 17, 2009)

If Ponce-Rocha was where he should be, he wouldn't be around to be accused, would he?

Whether or not he's guilty of the murder, he most certainly is guilty of being in the US illegally.  I wouldn't consider it right to railroad him for the murder if he didn't do it, but if he's found not guilty, he needs that one-way bus ride south.


----------



## Tank (May 17, 2009)

Gunny said:


> If a female illegal alien was not in this country to begin with -- a crime by law in and of itself -- she'd stand a GOOD chance of not being killed by a white US citizen.


Some of the reason a female illegal alien would want to come to America is beause she'd stand a GOOD chance of not being killed or raped by a white US citizen.

If it ever did happen it would be bigger then the Matthew Shepherd story.


----------



## Gunny (May 17, 2009)

Tank said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > If a female illegal alien was not in this country to begin with -- a crime by law in and of itself -- she'd stand a GOOD chance of not being killed by a white US citizen.
> ...



Dude, where do you live?  Making an absolute statement like that makes me believe you don't live in an area with many illegals.  No way could it not have ever happened.


----------



## Tank (May 17, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Dude, where do you live?  Making an absolute statement like that makes me believe you don't live in an area with many illegals.  No way could it not have ever happened.


I could bring up countless storys of illegal aliens raping or killing American women, I guess all you got to do is show me one story of an American raping or killing a illegal alien woman.


----------



## del (May 17, 2009)

Tank said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, where do you live?  Making an absolute statement like that makes me believe you don't live in an area with many illegals.  No way could it not have ever happened.
> ...



you'd be better off if he showed you how to pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 17, 2009)

Tank said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, where do you live?  Making an absolute statement like that makes me believe you don't live in an area with many illegals.  No way could it not have ever happened.
> ...



It wouldn't be sensational enough to make the news.


----------



## Tank (May 17, 2009)

Crime victims of illegal aliens


----------



## KittenKoder (May 17, 2009)

*yawn*


----------



## KittenKoder (May 17, 2009)

Fearing Deportation Illegal Immigrants Often Fail To Report Crime « American Humanity


----------



## KittenKoder (May 17, 2009)

Three men charged in beating death of immigrant &#8211; Newsday &#8211; (North Plainfield, NJ) « American Humanity


----------



## KittenKoder (May 17, 2009)

Illegal Immigrant Left in Cell 4 Days &#8211; AP « American Humanity


----------



## xotoxi (May 17, 2009)

Tank:

What would your reaction been had the murder victim been:


----------



## Tank (May 18, 2009)

It is just as bad.





NEWARK, N.J. &#8212;  The investigation into the execution-style murder of three college students took a shocking turn Friday afternoon with a report that two of the victims may have been sexually assaulted before they were killed.

The latest developments capped a day of high drama in Essex County Superior Court, where Peruvian national Jose Carranza, an illegal immigrant previously charged with raping a 5-year-old, pleaded not guilty to three counts of murder and one charge each of attempted murder and robbery.

FOXNews.com - Report: Possible Sexual Assault Before Newark College Kids Were Killed - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News

The difference is that blacks don't hide the fact that they are more pissed off when a person of their race is attacked by a person of another race.


----------



## Gunny (May 18, 2009)

Tank said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, where do you live?  Making an absolute statement like that makes me believe you don't live in an area with many illegals.  No way could it not have ever happened.
> ...



Because I am the one that made an absolute claim that it never happened, right?  Not how it works, bubba.

The sad truth is, many illegals never get past the first farm that put in the order for illegals to begin with and they are treated like slaves.  They can be and have been used and abused in any manner the US citizen owner and/or his/her US citizen employees see fit and nobody is going to report shit.  

Who is going to report it?  An illegal immigrant?  Sure thing.  

Let's get one thing clear:  I am 100% against illegal immigration.  I think they should be arrested and deported when and where found.  I think immigration laws should be enforced as heavily as no smoking laws.

But you, and those like you, who present a one-sided, racist viewpoint aren't helping anyone win any arguments.  You're just providing a stereotype of hate, intolerance and racism for the other side to use, and attempt to project onto all of us.

Poverty breeds crime and if these people were not poor, they wouldn't be here.  I haven't noticed poverty being restricted to a single race of people.  

The no-brainer argument:  illegal immigration is illegal.  Duh.  Illegal immigrants are undermining our social infrastructure and burdening its already stretched to the breaking point financial state.  

Now as soon as you get your US citizen, lazy-ass white, bubba welfare bloodsuckers off their asses and instill in them a set of ethics and the idea that they aren't too good to do whatever job it takes to bring home the bacon, THEN you might have an argument. 

Then you can work on instilling a set of ethics in the employers of illegals who could care less about this nation so long as they can make an extra dime, and where caught, hit them with some fines they'll notice instead of this pantywaist wrist-slapping and a wink tht goes on.

You want to sit here and lay all the blame on the disease while not doing a damned thing about taking away its breeding ground.  If the jobs didn't exist, and/or "I'm too good to get dirty" US citizens were doing them instead of sucking off my tax dollars, the opportunity would not exist.


----------



## Terral (May 18, 2009)

Hi Tank:



Tank said:


> A suspect is in the custody of the U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services in Dodge County in connection with the homicide of high school student, Breanna Schneller in Wausau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals kill 25 U.S. Citizens EVERY DAY (12 by murder) and your OP story is about just one of them (here is another). Welcome to Senor Bushie/Obama's Fascist Nation of CanAmeriMexico . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrRr66E0ofU"]Illegal Alien Kills Child + 2 Women[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Lb3oFzCj_0"]More Americans Killed By Illegal Aliens . . .[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR47GCAC0gA"]Toddler Beaten Unconscious By Illegal Alien[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhovjSi0NLk"]5-Year Old Little Frankie Brooks Is Dead[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QICLyzsvtgI"]Illegal Alien Rapes 9-Year Old Girl[/ame]

Your Congress and President (Obama *Open Border Lobby* Agenda) allow millions and millions and millions of Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals to run around loose EVERYWHERE and the safety of We The People is the LAST thing on their bought-and-paid-for Open Border Lobby minds . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI (May 18, 2009)

I know people like to focus  on and emphasise crimes committed by illegals. Demonizing them. I understand why. We dredge up horrible stories about how evil they are. I know illegal aliens are human, they aspire to a better life and all that.Truth be known, they may not be as bad as all this hyperbole, but sure as shit they are bad ENOUGH as it is, without exaggerations. Well, some folks go totally the other direction. Illegals become victims, or some kind of average man turned into a hero by fact they sneak in to another country and suffer "oppression" because we enforce immigration laws. AND all they had to do was apply for a work visa or immigrate through all the proper channels. So, they made a big boo-boo. SO...?  Why are immigrat groups so defensive? Their worth is totally exaggerated. And their crimes?  They ruin neighborhoods, they are a force of decay, and crime follows their wake like a plague. Their ideal of quality of life VS. an American's are mirror opposites. And poor non-Hispanics that are in the unfortunate position of having to actually deal with illegals (myself) are treated like...trash. Expendable, meaningless and beneath contempt. That is what pisses me off about a lot of you people, that sanctimonious attitude and the fact that some of you hold a illegal alien in higher esteem than a fellow American suffering from this blight. It used to amaze me. After being on this board a while, nothing amazes me anymore.


----------



## Gunny (May 18, 2009)

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> I know people like to focus  on and emphasise crimes committed by illegals. Demonizing them. I understand why. We dredge up horrible stories about how evil they are. I know illegal aliens are human, they aspire to a better life and all that.Truth be known, they may not be as bad as all this hyperbole, but sure as shit they are bad ENOUGH as it is, without exaggerations. Well, some folks go totally the other direction. Illegals become victims, or some kind of average man turned into a hero by fact they sneak in to another country and suffer "oppression" because we enforce immigration laws. AND all they had to do was apply for a work visa or immigrate through all the proper channels. So, they made a big boo-boo. SO...?  Why are immigrat groups so defensive? Their worth is totally exaggerated. And their crimes?  They ruin neighborhoods, they are a force of decay, and crime follows their wake like a plague. Their ideal of quality of life VS. an American's are mirror opposites. And poor non-Hispanics that are in the unfortunate position of having to actually deal with illegals (myself) are treated like...trash. Expendable, meaningless and beneath contempt. That is what pisses me off about a lot of you people, that sanctimonious attitude and the fact that some of you hold a illegal alien in higher esteem than a fellow American suffering from this blight. It used to amaze me. After being on this board a while, nothing amazes me anymore.



Grow some balls and act like you're addressing me when you talk baseless shit about my post.

I made NO attempt to make victims of illegals.  What you and your ilk don't seem to get is there are two sides to the story.  You refuse to look at any side but your own.  

The simple fact is, those who hire illegals are every bit as guilty as the illegals themselves.  Without the former, there is no latter.  Why don't I see you calling for harsher laws against the employers instead of just ranting your racist crap?

You have never ONCE seen me say anything about illegals other than deport them and keep them out.  Enforce our border and our laws.  

And I got some news for you ... I've known illegals who were FAR better human beings than some of my "fellow" Americans.


----------



## Againsheila (May 18, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Oh my heavens!!!
> 
> This is a travesty!
> 
> Luckily, no one is being killed by US Citizens, so most of us are safe.



I think the point is that we have enough criminals of our own, we don't need to be importing them.


----------



## Againsheila (May 18, 2009)

Gunny said:


> SW2SILVERQUASI said:
> 
> 
> > I know people like to focus  on and emphasise crimes committed by illegals. Demonizing them. I understand why. We dredge up horrible stories about how evil they are. I know illegal aliens are human, they aspire to a better life and all that.Truth be known, they may not be as bad as all this hyperbole, but sure as shit they are bad ENOUGH as it is, without exaggerations. Well, some folks go totally the other direction. Illegals become victims, or some kind of average man turned into a hero by fact they sneak in to another country and suffer "oppression" because we enforce immigration laws. AND all they had to do was apply for a work visa or immigrate through all the proper channels. So, they made a big boo-boo. SO...?  Why are immigrat groups so defensive? Their worth is totally exaggerated. And their crimes?  They ruin neighborhoods, they are a force of decay, and crime follows their wake like a plague. Their ideal of quality of life VS. an American's are mirror opposites. And poor non-Hispanics that are in the unfortunate position of having to actually deal with illegals (myself) are treated like...trash. Expendable, meaningless and beneath contempt. That is what pisses me off about a lot of you people, that sanctimonious attitude and the fact that some of you hold a illegal alien in higher esteem than a fellow American suffering from this blight. It used to amaze me. After being on this board a while, nothing amazes me anymore.
> ...



I'm all for punishing those who hire them....even those who shelter them, there are here illegally and anyone that helps them is an accessory to a crime.  That said, when they are caught, they should be shipped home immediately.  No excuses.  Why we allow them to stay an only do something when they harm an American citizen is beyond me.  IMO, we should be doing something BEFORE they harm us and to ensure that they don't harm us in any way, including taking our jobs.


----------



## xotoxi (May 18, 2009)

Hi Terral,



Terral said:


> Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals kill 25 U.S. Citizens EVERY DAY (12 by murder)


 
Thanks for your very informative statistics.  Those numbers are staggering.

In all of your research, I was wondering if you happened to come across the daily murder rate of US Citizens by fellow US Citizens.

GL,

Xotoxi


----------



## Againsheila (May 18, 2009)

Here's an idea, all of those that want illegals here, or don't think we should be shipping them home, how about we start a website and they can sponsor a foreign family to come here.  Heck, I'd even sign up.  Bring them here LEGALLY, illegals should be sent packing immediately and not ever allowed to enter our country legally.  People who sneak into the Theater get banned...why can't we ban illegals from getting into our country?


----------



## Againsheila (May 18, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Hi Terral,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the point Xotoxi, that's 25 US citizens that would be alive if we didn't allow illegals into this country and if we shipped them all home the FIRST time they were caught.  We have enough criminals of our own without importing them.


----------



## xotoxi (May 18, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Here's an idea, all of those that want illegals here, or don't think we should be shipping them home, how about we start a website and they can sponsor a foreign family to come here. Heck, I'd even sign up. Bring them here LEGALLY, illegals should be sent packing immediately and not ever allowed to enter our country legally. People who sneak into the Theater get banned...why can't we ban illegals from getting into our country?


 
I don't want illegals here...but I really don't think that the biggest issue with them being here is how much murdering and raping they do.


----------



## Againsheila (May 18, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an idea, all of those that want illegals here, or don't think we should be shipping them home, how about we start a website and they can sponsor a foreign family to come here. Heck, I'd even sign up. Bring them here LEGALLY, illegals should be sent packing immediately and not ever allowed to enter our country legally. People who sneak into the Theater get banned...why can't we ban illegals from getting into our country?
> ...



May not be the biggest issue, but it sure as heck is an issue.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 18, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Here's an idea, all of those that want illegals here, or don't think we should be shipping them home, how about we start a website and they can sponsor a foreign family to come here.  Heck, I'd even sign up.  Bring them here LEGALLY, illegals should be sent packing immediately and not ever allowed to enter our country legally.  People who sneak into the Theater get banned...why can't we ban illegals from getting into our country?



Many of us who don't want illegals here also do not pretend they are the cause of all our problems. The point is, if they weren't here illegally they wouldn't be victims either.


----------



## xotoxi (May 18, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


 
I guess just as much as the murdering and raping performed by our citizens...only on a much smaller scale.


----------



## Gunny (May 18, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > SW2SILVERQUASI said:
> ...



I agree for the most part.  They should hammer the employers' wallets.  Hit them where it counts.  The should deport the illegals.  

I don't agree they are taking our jobs.  Americans are "too good" to do manual labor and that's pretty-much the jobs they take.  Lazy-ass Americans would rather suck off of society via welfare than pick up a shovel.  

Was it ME doing the deciding, those welfare slugs would be working for that check and it would be picking fruit and digging ditches.  Might give their asses some incentive to get a real job.

Where they kill us is they come here and earn US dollars, then take them home.  The don't pay taxes; yet, they cannot be denied medical treatment.  Anchor babies cannot be denied schooling, medical treatment and other social services.  WE pay for that.

Ignoring the situation is EXACTLY what Bush did and exactly what he wanted.  The same with the Dems.  They can't get the issue off the table fast enough.  Neither side wants to be the one that alienates the Hispanic vote, and THAT is what it all boils down to.


----------



## Tank (May 19, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> I guess just as much as the murdering and raping performed by our citizens...only on a much smaller scale.


Prove it, or do you want me too?


----------



## LaLinda75 (May 19, 2009)

Illegals killing American citizens and American citizens killing American citizens is comparing apples to oranges. American citizens LIVE here! Illegals have no business here in the FIRST place! Got it? You don't think that this country breeds enough killers that we have to allow more sneaking in here? Do you want us to live in the lawlessness that other people live in their countries?  In the same chaos and misery? Some of you need to get a clue and stop with your bleeding heart madness.


----------



## jillian (May 19, 2009)

lalinda75 said:


> illegals killing american citizens and american citizens killing american citizens is comparing apples to oranges. American citizens live here! Illegals have no business here in the first place! Got it? You don't think that this country breeds enough killers that we have to allow more sneaking in here? Do you want us to live in the lawlessness that other people live in their countries?  In the same chaos and misery? Some of you need to get a clue and stop with your bleeding heart madness.



racist alert....racist alert

cause one person who's a disgusting murderer is so much worse than another...

maybe you'd prefer this piece of garbage?


----------



## LaLinda75 (May 19, 2009)

*Did you read where I said that this country breeds enough killers that we don't need illegal killers coming here? Are you dumb naturally or do you come by it legally? BTW, if caring about what happens in/to this country makes me a racist, I WEAR MY LABEL PROUDLY!*


----------



## Againsheila (May 19, 2009)

jillian said:


> lalinda75 said:
> 
> 
> > illegals killing american citizens and american citizens killing american citizens is comparing apples to oranges. American citizens live here! Illegals have no business here in the first place! Got it? You don't think that this country breeds enough killers that we have to allow more sneaking in here? Do you want us to live in the lawlessness that other people live in their countries?  In the same chaos and misery? Some of you need to get a clue and stop with your bleeding heart madness.
> ...



Hate to break it to you Jillian, but illegals, like legal immigrants, come from all over the world.  Being against them is hardly racist.  Have you heard of the group "You don't speak for me?"  It's a group of American citizens of hispanic heritage that are against illegals.


----------



## Tank (May 19, 2009)

What does his T-Shirt say?


----------



## Kalam (May 19, 2009)

"Sic semper tyrannis."


----------



## Gunny (May 20, 2009)

LaLinda75 said:


> Illegals killing American citizens and American citizens killing American citizens is comparing apples to oranges. American citizens LIVE here! Illegals have no business here in the FIRST place! Got it? You don't think that this country breeds enough killers that we have to allow more sneaking in here? Do you want us to live in the lawlessness that other people live in their countries?  In the same chaos and misery? Some of you need to get a clue and stop with your bleeding heart madness.



Did you think REAL hard before you posted this?  What you are saying is at least US citizens have a right to be here murdering other people.

You obviously know nothing of illegal immigrants, nor other countries.  You're just fearmongering and DO run calling ME a bleeding heart by some of the lefties around here, huh?  

Being educated on a topic before I open my mouth, and not fearmongering using sterotypes of only the worst of the worst doesn't have a thing to do with a "bleeding heart."  It has to do with the truth.  Try it sometime.  I heard it will set you free.


----------



## Gunny (May 20, 2009)

jillian said:


> lalinda75 said:
> 
> 
> > illegals killing american citizens and american citizens killing american citizens is comparing apples to oranges. American citizens live here! Illegals have no business here in the first place! Got it? You don't think that this country breeds enough killers that we have to allow more sneaking in here? Do you want us to live in the lawlessness that other people live in their countries?  In the same chaos and misery? Some of you need to get a clue and stop with your bleeding heart madness.
> ...



What's McVeigh got to do with illegal immigration?


----------



## Gunny (May 20, 2009)

LaLinda75 said:


> *Did you read where I said that this country breeds enough killers that we don't need illegal killers coming here? Are you dumb naturally or do you come by it legally? BTW, if caring about what happens in/to this country makes me a racist, I WEAR MY LABEL PROUDLY!*



Yeah, we read it, only your conclusion is ass-backwards.  YOUR comment was stupid.  

Caring what happens in this country doesn't make anyone a racist.  Stereotyping an entire race of people and denigrating them for it does.


----------



## Gunny (May 20, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > lalinda75 said:
> ...



I'm not sure if your response is worse than the McVeigh pic or not.

A lot of people are against illegal immigration period and can make their arguments without sterotyping, racist comments.  Obviously, such is not the case here.


----------



## Terral (May 20, 2009)

Hi Gunny with Tank (Topic Starter) mentioned:

  This is the kind of derailing/off-topic/Open Borders Lobby Disinformation/Propaganda that the New World Order bad guys want you to believe . . . 



Gunny said:


> I agree for the most part. They should hammer the employers' wallets. Hit them where it counts. The should deport the illegals.
> 
> I don't agree they are taking our jobs. Americans are "too good" to do manual labor and that's pretty-much the jobs they take. Lazy-ass Americans would rather suck off of society via welfare than pick up a shovel.


 
  Gunny&#8217;s statements here are insulting to the intelligence of those &#8216;well-informed&#8217; on this Illegal Alien Invasion Topic! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9Ar0TRvQYY"]Illegal Alien Invasion of Dekalb County Ga.[/ame]

Take a good long look at *the OP TOPIC* to realize we are talking about the killing of innocent Americans by Illegal Aliens! Gunny is using our deliberations about the killing of innocent Americans to forward &#8216;his/her&#8217; justification for allowing millions and millions and millions of illegal aliens to run around loose EVERYWHERE. The notion that illegal aliens are not taking JOBS from U.S. Citizens is utter nonsense and stupidity. I can give you *story* (link) after *story* (link) after *story* (link) about how *illegal aliens are taking JOBS from U.S. Citizens* leading to *lower wages* (story) for everyone and more U.S. Citizens in the unemployment lines (story). 

Calchron.com



> *[FONT=&quot]97% of Illegal Aliens Take Jobs That Americans Want and Need[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]
> Tony Dolz [/FONT]
> April 07, 2006
> ...


Anyone who is &#8216;well-informed&#8217; on this *Illegal Alien 'Hiring' Problem* by unscrupulous U.S. 'Employers' knows that *worker &#8216;displacement&#8217;* (link) and *the costs* (link) represent the insidious deadly killer of the local, regional, national and global economies as a whole.  One unscrupulous contractor hires one illegal alien to displace one U.S. worker, so that one U.S. worker must &#8216;then&#8217; go out and &#8216;displace&#8217; another U.S. worker from &#8216;his&#8217; JOB. The second U.S. worker must then go out and &#8216;displace&#8217; yet another U.S. worker from his JOB and the insidious cycle continues claiming victim after victim across the job market spectrum. Multiply that number by millions and millions and millions to realize lower wages and bankruptcy and foreclosure and homelessness and poverty are the result of allowing millions and millions and millions of illegal aliens to run around loose EVERYWHERE. 

  Even if the illegal aliens were taking construction jobs ONLY (a myth), millions and millions and millions of law-abiding U.S. Citizens are masons and their tenders, carpenters and their helpers, stucco people, dry-wallers, painters, plumbers, electricians and a list of &#8216;trades&#8217; longer than your arm. I happen to be a *&#8216;Vested&#8217;* (with a pension) *Journeyman Union Bricklayer* (Local #1 Minnesota) with display brickwork in my local fine arts museum. I am not displaced from my JOB by my employer hiring any illegal aliens, but *the unscrupulous contractors actually hiring the illegals are taking JOBS from my employer.* One white guy can hire 25 to 50 illegal alien foreign nationals and &#8216;displace&#8217; U.S. Citizens from JOBS by lowering the prices to levels *far BELOW what legitimate contractors can charge. *However (again), Tank (the Topic Starter) is writing on the Topic of *U.S. Citizens being killed by criminal illegal aliens* (coming here illegally is a crime) *who are NOT EVEN SUPPOSED TO BE HERE* for which *there IS NO JUSTIFICATION.* 



Gunny said:


> Was it ME doing the deciding, those welfare slugs would be working for that check and it would be picking fruit and digging ditches. Might give their asses some incentive to get a real job.


 
  The Open Borders Lobby disinformation propaganda coming out of Gunny&#8217;s mouth is *a major part of the cotton-picking problem!* I know an illegal alien foreign national that came to the USA illegally at the age of 6, who is a school counselor for the Pinellas County School System. Illegal Aliens are EVERYWHERE who live in the USA using forged documentation and *the JOBS they take* are putting real Americans into the unemployment line among more than a half million people falling through the cracks of our crumbling society every month! Characterizing a vast problem of 20 to 30 MILLION Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals &#8216;displacing&#8217; U.S. Workers from JOBS as *&#8220;fruit pickers and ditch diggers&#8221;* only works to insult our collective intelligence by someone with an obvious Open Borders Lobby Agenda; unless you want to conclude absolute ignorance. Masonry and Carpentry Trades* &#8216;are&#8217; real jobs for millions and millions of &#8216;real&#8217; U.S. Citizens* being &#8216;displaced&#8217; by Illegal Aliens that &#8216;destroys&#8217; the U.S. Consumer Base &#8216;and&#8217; sends billions of dollars to destinations all over the world. Handing money to banks does NOT save the job of one mason, carpenter or dry-waller, which means *the &#8216;base&#8217; of the socioeconomic pyramid will continue to IMPLODE.* Period . . . 



Gunny said:


> Where they kill us is they come here and earn US dollars, then take them home.


 
  Try writing on *Tank&#8217;s TOPIC* about U.S. Citizens being killed by criminal illegal aliens that are NOT EVEN SUPPOSED TO BE HERE. I suppose the topic would seem more important if one of Gunny&#8217;s family members were shot dead in cold blood by of one Senor Obama&#8217;s Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals . . .  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dTfZzaoO8M"]Blood Will Shoot Out Of Your Eyes![/ame]

. . . BUT, the 25 Americans who *are killed EVERY DAY* are leaving behind grieving family members who will NEVER be consoled by the knowledge that we are really killed by the US dollars earned by illegals . . . I have worked with dozens and dozens of illegal aliens and all of them have uncles, brothers and cousins coming to join them. They brag about beating the system and boldly flash their fake documentation around to show everybody how stupid our Govt is for allowing them to stay and work here illegally. They do not work in my home state, where I was born and where my father was born and his father and his father, but they are working in &#8220;New Mexico&#8221; and you had better start asking for your block and mortar in their language . . .  



Gunny said:


> The don't pay taxes; yet, they cannot be denied medical treatment. Anchor babies cannot be denied schooling, medical treatment and other social services. WE pay for that.


 
  The rogue element working inside our Federal Govt is using Illegal Aliens to *beat DOWN real U.S. Citizens to suffer under lower and lower wages*, or *no wages* at all. The fact that the Govt allows millions and millions and millions of Illegal Aliens to run around loose EVERYWHERE, *&#8216;and&#8217;* they are *killing 25 U.S. Citizens every damned day*, speaks to the absolute truth that real Americans represent nothing more than collateral damage thrown under the New World Order Train coming down the Loyal Bushie/Obama Administration tracks.



Gunny said:


> Ignoring the situation is EXACTLY what Bush did and exactly what he wanted. The same with the Dems. They can't get the issue off the table fast enough. Neither side wants to be the one that alienates the Hispanic vote, and THAT is what it all boils down to.


 
  Wrong! Both parties are working with the *New World Order Open Border Lobby Globalist Elites* &#8216;and&#8217; spread their disinformation propaganda JUST LIKE YOU. The provisions of the *&#8220;Immigration Reform and Control Act of 1986&#8221;* (Wiki) are *NOT being enforced* by the Bushie/Obama/Administrations &#8216;and&#8217; *our out-of-control Congress* is providing ZERO oversight of the situation, which makes them willing accomplices in the death of 25 US Citizens EVERY DAMNED DAY. That does not even begin to address their responsibility for all of the pain and suffering inflicted upon &#8216;displaced&#8217; U.S. Workers watching their lives &#8216;crash and burn&#8217; with every passing day. 

This boils down to *CORRUPTION on a grand scale* where our Congress is responsible for helping to bring in the New World Order right under our noses, by allowing this Lawlessness to run rampant upon the land . . .

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## LaLinda75 (May 20, 2009)

Did you think REAL hard before you posted this? What you are saying is at least US citizens have a right to be here murdering other people.

I* thought about it as hard as you think when posting. Does that appease you? Where did I say it was a right for U.S. citizens to murder? Are you naturally an idiot or do you work hard at it?*

You obviously know nothing of illegal immigrants, nor other countries. You're just fearmongering and DO run calling ME a bleeding heart by some of the lefties around here, huh?

*And you know NOTHING about ME! I know more about illegals than you will ever hope to learn. *

Being educated on a topic before I open my mouth, and not fearmongering using sterotypes of only the worst of the worst doesn't have a thing to do with a "bleeding heart." It has to do with the truth. Try it sometime. I heard it will set you free. 

*Yeah? Well so far you have not convinced me you know much about what YOU spew. You have a real problem understanding that which you read. I'm still waiting to read something that shows you are 'educated'.*[/[/B]B]


----------



## Hayen Mill (May 23, 2009)

I hope you guys never actually leave the US and seek a better life somewhere else, because pricks just like you will be waiting for you in their countries waiting to throw you in jail.


----------



## dilloduck (May 23, 2009)

Hayen Mill said:


> I hope you guys never actually leave the US and seek a better life somewhere else, because pricks just like you will be waiting for you in their countries waiting to throw you in jail.



If I ever chose to do that, I don't think my first move would be to illegally break into another country. It seems a bit impolite and often gets you shot and stuff.


----------



## LaLinda75 (May 23, 2009)

*Nope, sneaking in to another country for a 'better life' just does not appeal to me at this point. But if it ever does, I will make sure to do it LEGALLY!*


----------



## jgbkab (May 23, 2009)

You will sneak in legally? That's like breaking into your own house.


----------



## Tank (May 23, 2009)

Hayen Mill said:


> I hope you guys never actually leave the US and seek a better life somewhere else,


The way hispanics are destroying America as they have there own countries, many Americans have already had to actually leave and seek a better life somewhere else.


----------



## jgbkab (May 23, 2009)

Tank said:


> Hayen Mill said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you guys never actually leave the US and seek a better life somewhere else,
> ...



Bon voyage?


----------



## Tank (May 23, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> Bon voyage?


It's adios, puto.


----------



## jgbkab (May 23, 2009)

Tank said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > Bon voyage?
> ...



Actually, adios is Spanish. I should have said goodbye, see ya later alligator, peace out, don't let the doorknob hit ya where the good Lord split ya, fuck off, and good riddance! And you call me a puto, Internet gangster? Yeah, because I'm the one that talks so much Internet shit and goes into the real world hating people because I am scared of them.


----------



## Tank (May 23, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> Actually, adios is Spanish. I should have said goodbye, see ya later alligator, peace out, don't let the doorknob hit ya where the good Lord split ya, fuck off, and good riddance! And you call me a puto, Internet gangster? Yeah, because I'm the one that talks so much Internet shit and goes into the real world hating people because I am scared of them.


Do you hate me?


----------



## jgbkab (May 23, 2009)

Tank said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, adios is Spanish. I should have said goodbye, see ya later alligator, peace out, don't let the doorknob hit ya where the good Lord split ya, fuck off, and good riddance! And you call me a puto, Internet gangster? Yeah, because I'm the one that talks so much Internet shit and goes into the real world hating people because I am scared of them.
> ...



No, I don't hate you or anyone else. That wasn't for you...I'm assuming you are one of the Americans that stayed. That was for the ones that left.


----------



## Againsheila (May 23, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Hayen Mill said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you guys never actually leave the US and seek a better life somewhere else, because pricks just like you will be waiting for you in their countries waiting to throw you in jail.
> ...



When my husband was laid off for 3 years, we looked into emigrating to other countries.  Guess what?  They won't take us, and we didn't force our way in....why would you think we should treat other people from other countries better than they treat us?

Why is it other countries preserve jobs for their own citizen but our country doesn't?  

So here we are, trying to make our country better for ourselves and our family rather than illegal sneak into someone else's country and you think it's just fine with they sneak into ours...why is it the law abiding people always have to pay for the illegals?  Why is it WE have to suffer because they CHOSE to come here illegally?


----------



## Againsheila (May 23, 2009)

Gunny said:


> LaLinda75 said:
> 
> 
> > Illegals killing American citizens and American citizens killing American citizens is comparing apples to oranges. American citizens LIVE here! Illegals have no business here in the FIRST place! Got it? You don't think that this country breeds enough killers that we have to allow more sneaking in here? Do you want us to live in the lawlessness that other people live in their countries?  In the same chaos and misery? Some of you need to get a clue and stop with your bleeding heart madness.
> ...



No, what is being said is that we have enough criminals here without importing more...


----------



## Againsheila (May 23, 2009)

Gunny said:


> LaLinda75 said:
> 
> 
> > *Did you read where I said that this country breeds enough killers that we don't need illegal killers coming here? Are you dumb naturally or do you come by it legally? BTW, if caring about what happens in/to this country makes me a racist, I WEAR MY LABEL PROUDLY!*
> ...



Illegals, like legal immigrants come in all races..being against illegals is not racist.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 23, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > LaLinda75 said:
> ...



 So then you are actually for kicking out 90% of the country with that broad definition?


----------



## LaLinda75 (May 23, 2009)

'Stereotyping an entire race of people and denigrating them for it does.'

*Would you be so kind as to print where I mentioned any particular race? And while you are at it, would you also tell me which particular race I was denigrating? AND stereotyping? 'Me' thinks you gotta a BIG chip on that shoulder.*

*'Yeah, we read it, only your conclusion is ass-backwards. YOUR comment was stupid. '

'Yeah WE read it?' So now you are the speaker for ALL on this board? Hmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## Againsheila (May 23, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



90% of the people in this country are not here illegally.  

I am for kicking out ALL illegals, fining and jailing their employers and anyone else that helps them.


----------



## Agnapostate (May 23, 2009)

What's the purpose of posting such threads? The nature of immigrant crime cannot be reduced to the individual, and though it seems that so many on this forum will never understand it, anecdotal "evidence" is thus not suitable for policy formation. Statistical evidence fills that void, of course. 







Now, I realize that I'm one who's preached against selective incorporation of raw data in the past, but it remains true that such significant property and violent crime decreases indicate that if any causative link between illegal immigration and crime exists, it's a rather weak one. My "library" is a bit disassembled at the moment, but I'll try and find something more suitable.


----------



## Tank (May 23, 2009)

WOW, without blacks and hispanics America would be almost crime free.


----------



## Agnapostate (May 23, 2009)

Tank said:


> WOW, without blacks and hispanics America would be almost crime free.



No, it wouldn't. The sheer greater population of whites ensures that crime will continue to occur despite the statistically lower percentage of crime committed by that population.


----------



## Tank (May 23, 2009)

Thats not what your stats say.


----------



## Agnapostate (May 23, 2009)

Tank said:


> Thats not what your stats say.



How so? The fact that whites as a whole are statistically less likely to commit crimes (or be incarcerated, technically), doesn't change the fact that the majority of crimes are committed by whites simply as a consequence of the fact that they constitute a majority of the population. Hence, eliminating the black and Hispanic populations would not have an effect on the majority of crime. Not a complicated matter.


----------



## Tank (May 23, 2009)

If you say so....


----------



## Tank (May 23, 2009)

Hey Agnapostate, if all the blacks and hispanics were released from prison, would the prison population remain the same too?


----------



## Agnapostate (May 23, 2009)

Tank said:


> Hey Agnapostate, if all the blacks and hispanics were released from prison, would the prison population remain the same too?



It wouldn't be substantially changed overall. That should have been a more apparent inference than the effects on crime rates, considering that the data posted is based on incarceration rates.


----------



## Tank (May 23, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Agnapostate, if all the blacks and hispanics were released from prison, would the prison population remain the same too?
> ...


----------



## Agnapostate (May 23, 2009)

Tank said:


>



And...you still really don't see the problem in claiming that _"without blacks and hispanics America would be almost crime free"_?


----------



## Tank (May 23, 2009)

Well, your stats say blacks and hispanics commit about 3/4 of all crime.

My stats show that blacks and hispanics are about 3/4 the prison population.

So I'm going to say yes, without blacks and hispanics America would be almost crime free.


----------



## Agnapostate (May 24, 2009)

Tank said:


> Well, your stats say blacks and hispanics commit about 3/4 of all crime.



Incorrect. The statistics show that a higher percentage of the black and Hispanic populations are incarcerated than that of the white population; they do not show that blacks and Hispanics commit more crime than whites or that more blacks and Hispanics are incarcerated than whites. This is merely a consequence of the greater population of whites in the U.S. This is an extremely simple concept to follow. 



Tank said:


> My stats show that blacks and hispanics are about 3/4 the prison population.



That appears to be an inflation.



Tank said:


> So I'm going to say yes, without blacks and hispanics America would be almost crime free.



Another inaccuracy.


----------



## Tank (May 24, 2009)

I think our stats clearly show, without blacks and hispanics there would be a hell alot of less crime going on up in here.


----------



## Article 15 (May 24, 2009)

Tank said:


> I think our stats clearly show, without blacks and hispanics there would be a hell alot of less crime going on up in here.



Without whites there would be a helluva lot less crime going on "up in here" ya racist fuck.


----------



## Agnapostate (May 24, 2009)

Tank said:


> I think our stats clearly show, without blacks and hispanics there would be a hell alot of less crime going on up in here.



We've just gone over the inaccuracy of this. Whites commit the majority of crimes simply as a consequence of their being the majority of the population.


----------



## Tank (May 24, 2009)

But, thats not what our stats show.


----------



## Tank (May 24, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Without whites there would be a helluva lost less crime going on "up in here" ya racist fuck.


Go Dodgers, you Boston B-atch.


----------



## Agnapostate (May 24, 2009)

Tank said:


> But, thats not what our stats show.



This assertion has been rebutted numerous times at this point.


----------



## Tank (May 24, 2009)

You think removing about 3/4 of Americas criminals would not change a thing.

I think it would.


----------



## Agnapostate (May 24, 2009)

Tank said:


> You think removing about 3/4 of Americas criminals would not change a thing.
> 
> I think it would.



There's probably a deeper reason for your misunderstanding of such a basic concept, but I really can't fathom what it could be. Again, the incarceration rates cannot be used to analyze the actual percentage of crimes committed by each respective race. Rather, they were used to determine the percentage of each race that *was* incarcerated. However, this does not change the fact that most crimes are committed by whites, simply because whites constitute the majority of the population. Hence, if there were 10 black people and 90 white people in a room, and 50% of the blacks and 10% of the whites were criminals, there would be 5 black criminals and 9 white criminals. It would indeed be the case that there were more criminals among the black population, but there would be more white criminals simply because they constituted a greater proportion of the population.


----------



## Tank (May 24, 2009)

(4 / 4) - (3 / 4) = 1/4


----------



## LaLinda75 (May 24, 2009)

*RE: 'Race, Population, Incarceration'

Did anybody notice the date?  Print something more recent than 2000 and 2002/2003.  *


----------



## JW Frogen (May 24, 2009)

Tank said:


> You think removing about 3/4 of Americas criminals would not change a thing.
> 
> I think it would.



Why don't we remove them all?

All of those bastards.

Impossible? Yes.

Worth the effort?

Yes.

This is the art of civilisation.


----------



## Tank (May 27, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Why don't we remove them all?


I agree, but like Agnapostate's stats show blacks and hispanics are commiting almost 3/4 of all crime even though blacks and hispanics are minority populations.


----------



## GHook93 (May 27, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Hayen Mill said:
> ...



My parents purchased a summer home in Mexico (beautiful along the ocean). However, they had to pay cash, because gringos are not allowed to take out mortgages in their country. My parents spend 4 montsh out of the year in Mexico so they looked into dual citizenship. Becoming a citizen in Mexico is very difficult. Lastly, they have no birth-right citizenship clause. Its ass-backwards!


----------



## Joe_Penalty (May 27, 2009)

Tank said:


> A suspect is in the custody of the U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services in Dodge County in connection with the homicide of high school student, Breanna Schneller in Wausau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ultimately, what do you conclude from this information?


----------



## Tank (May 27, 2009)

That, Another Illegal Kills Another White Girl.


----------



## GHook93 (May 28, 2009)

However, not because of bigotry or xenophobe. Rather it should be stopped, because America has a right to know who is coming across our borders, so Americans or valid foreign workers are not taking Americans jobs, so our healthcare, schools and welfare systems are not overburdened and lastly yes to prevent illegals with questionable criminal pasts from coming into this country!


----------



## Againsheila (May 28, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Don't know how your parents did it, since BY LAW, in Mexico, foreigner's can't own waterfront property.


----------



## Hayen Mill (May 28, 2009)

> why would you think we should treat other people from other countries better than they treat us?



so...

If other countries murder, enslave and steal you think you should do it as well? Interesting logic...


----------



## LaLinda75 (May 28, 2009)

'why would you think we should treat other people from other countries better than they treat us?'

*Because if we treat them the same as they treat us, we become just like them which makes us as bad and as wrong as they. *


----------



## Joe_Penalty (May 28, 2009)

Tank said:


> That, Another Illegal Kills Another White Girl.



Okay, what purpose do you serve by posting this information?


----------



## Againsheila (May 28, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > That, Another Illegal Kills Another White Girl.
> ...



Well, for one thing, it let's people know that our borders are not being protected and that our people aren't being protected.  Nothing will happen until we the people make it happen.

After 9/11, our borders should have been shut to all traffic until we had a handle on those that were already here.  We still don't have a handle on them.  If an illegal murderer can get in through our porous borders, what makes you think a terrorist will be stopped?


----------



## Joe_Penalty (May 28, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



So you are saying a murder of a person by an illegal in Wisconsin means our borders are not being protected?  Considering the population of illegals (total amount?), per year how many u. s. citizens are murdered by illegals?

Why bring up 911?

What do you mean by handle?

How are the borders porous?

What does the word terrorist mean to you in that statement?

There are many, many people who come into this country LEGALLY and over stay.  Just because you are here illegally does not mean you had to sneak in.

Again, what purpose does it serve, to the poster (Tank), to post this information?


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI (May 28, 2009)

Joe, I can't answer that. But I think , speaking from  personal experience, Illegal aliens are a far more immediate problem that  terrorism over the long term. Facts are funny things, all the intelligent people on this board seem to LOVE illegal aliens, which make me wonder how damned smart they are, or how in touch with reality they are. Be that as it may. I think this is based on age, income and class, not race or culture or that bullocks. Anyone over the age of 40 knows what is going on. Anyone making less than like 40k knows. Anyone that speaks only English, knows. Anyone born in this country  knows.


----------



## Joe_Penalty (May 28, 2009)

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> Joe, I can't answer that. But I think , speaking from  personal experience, Illegal aliens are a far more immediate problem that  terrorism over the long term. Facts are funny things, all the intelligent people on this board seem to LOVE illegal aliens, which make me wonder how damned smart they are, or how in touch with reality they are. Be that as it may. I think this is based on age, income and class, not race or culture or that bullocks. Anyone over the age of 40 knows what is going on. Anyone making less than like 40k knows. Anyone that speaks only English, knows. Anyone born in this country  knows.



Being that I do not fall in any of those categories, I do not know.  So, what problem will illegal aliens cause in the long run?


----------



## Tank (May 28, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> Okay, what purpose do you serve by posting this information?


Giving people a heads up, so that Another Illegal Does Not Kill Another White Girl.

Do you not want anyone to know about this?


----------



## Wolfmoon (May 29, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> SW2SILVERQUASI said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, I can't answer that. But I think , speaking from personal experience, Illegal aliens are a far more immediate problem that terrorism over the long term. Facts are funny things, all the intelligent people on this board seem to LOVE illegal aliens, which make me wonder how damned smart they are, or how in touch with reality they are. Be that as it may. I think this is based on age, income and class, not race or culture or that bullocks. Anyone over the age of 40 knows what is going on. Anyone making less than like 40k knows. Anyone that speaks only English, knows. Anyone born in this country knows.
> ...


 
*They'll out breed Americans and gain 51% of the vote, changing the laws and opening the borders turning American into the cesspools they came from.  Americans will be taxed to death paying for social services and other cost for illegal aliens.  We're a nation of laws we don't need immigration reform we need to uphold the laws already on the books.  *

*The illegal aliens are filling up our prisons, over running our schools, bankrupting our hospitals and murdering our people.  If amnesty is given to illegal aliens, each new citizen can bring 9 relatives apiece into the United States and the minute they get a green card they're eligible for welfare, public housing and other public services.  Then those 9 relatives can bring in 9 of their relatives apiece and so on. We'll go broke just caring for their aging parents and school aged children.  *

*America gives Mexico plenty of Foreign Aid, and 89% of illegal aliens are from Mexico.  Mexico needs to take some pride and care for their own people in their own country.  The illegal aliens need to come the right way or don't come at all.  The American taxpayers are tired of footing the bills for illegal aliens and they don't want their taxes raised to pay for more illegal aliens sucking the country dry.  As more Americans wake up to these issues, you'll see a drastic change in policy. *


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI (May 29, 2009)

Hello, joe. You ask, "What harm will illegal aliens do in the long run?" Well, since you honestly answered my question, I have to respect that and give you an honest answer.  I can't see the future. From my perspective, as this issue unfolds,  at the present time: they bring decay, corruption and a chaotic presence. Crime, that is.  They put demands on the social welfare and judicial systems, ones we can't afford anymore.  They ignore the existing culture, and to add insult to injury, they seem to have a perverse  satisfaction  doing it under the guise of "freedom", or "diversity" . Other than that, they are just spiffy. I can't see any benefits, so, from your perspective, perhaps you can tell me what GOOD they bring now? I am not seeing what that might be. Of course, I was born here. I am over forty, and I don't make as much money as some of the pundits on this board, so perhaps my opinions are worthless. Perhaps the negative experiences I have had with illegal  you can make those go away, while you are at it. Sorry, I just ain't seeing the same silver lining on that dark cloud.


----------



## Agnapostate (May 31, 2009)

LaLinda75 said:


> *RE: 'Race, Population, Incarceration' Did anybody notice the date? Print something more recent than 2000 and 2002/2003. *



The most reliable data available is that of the U.S. Census, which will occur again next year. So I can assure you, I'll certainly be able to cater to that need of yours soon. Regardless, there are several empirical sources suitable for consultation here. In terms of a statewide analysis, we could refer to Butcher and Piehl's _Crime, Corrections, and California- What Does Immigration Have to Do with It?_. But the findings do not seem to support the claims offered. 



> We find that the foreign-born, who make up about 35 percent of the adult population in California, constitute only about 17 percent of the adult prison population. Thus, immigrants are underrepresented in California prisons compared to their representation in the overall population. In fact, U.S.-born adult men are incarcerated at a rate over two-and-a-half times greater than that of foreign-born men. The difference only grows when we expand our investigation. When we consider all institutionalization (not only prisons but also jails, halfway houses, and the like) and focus on the population that is most likely to be in institutions because of criminal activity (men ages 1840), we find that, in California, U.S.-born men have an institutionalization rate that is 10 times higher than that of foreign-born men (4.2% vs. 0.42%). And when we compare foreign-born men to U.S.-born men with similar age and education levels, these differences become even greater.



A similar analysis is offered by Reid et al.'s _The immigrationcrime relationship: Evidence across US metropolitan areas_. Consider the abstract: 



> Despite popular commentary claiming a link between immigration and crime, empirical research exploring this relationship is sparse. Especially missing from the literature on immigration and crime is a consideration of how immigration affects rates of crime at the macro-level. Although individual-level studies of immigrant criminality and victimization tend to demonstrate that immigrants typically engage in less crime than their native-born counterparts, the effect of immigration on aggregate criminal offending is less clear. In this research, we attempt to address this weakness in the literature by examining the effects of aspects of immigration on crime rates in metropolitan areas. We combine 2000 US Census data and 2000 Uniform Crime Report data to explore how the foreign-born population influences criminal offending across a sample of metropolitan areas. *After controlling for a host of demographic and economic characteristics, we find that immigration does not increase crime rates, and some aspects of immigration lessen crime in metropolitan areas.*



We can also refer to Rumbaut and Co.'s _Debunking the Myth of Immigrant Criminality: Imprisonment Among First- and Second-Generation Young Men_. 



> [T]he incarceration rate of the US born (3.51 percent) was four times the rate of the foreign born (0.86 percent). The foreign-born rate was half the 1.71 percent rate for non-Hispanic white natives, and 13 times less than the 11.6 percent incarceration rate for native black men (see Table 1)...Of particular interest is the finding that the lowest incarceration rates among Latin American immigrants are seen for the least educated groups: Salvadorans and Guatemalans (0.52 percent), and Mexicans (0.70 percent). These are precisely the groups most stigmatized as "illegals" in the public perception and outcry about immigration.



The "immigrant crime" babbling can't help but fall on its face, due to its clear conflict with the empirical research on the matter. You would be better suited to refer to illegal immigration's negative effects on low-skilled workers, but even then, you'd be referring to a somewhat mixed record that would likely still be remedied by more liberal immigration policies. 



Tank said:


> I agree, but like Agnapostate's stats show blacks and hispanics are commiting almost 3/4 of all crime even though blacks and hispanics are minority populations.



For the last time, that is not correct. The statistics indicate that a higher percentage of each respective population commit crimes than those among the white population, not that minority race populations themselves commit the majority of crimes in the country. Whites commit the majority of American crimes simply because they constitute the majority of the American population, though it is indeed accurate that the average black or Hispanic is more likely to commit crimes than the average white.



GHook93 said:


> However, not because of bigotry or xenophobe. Rather it should be stopped, because America has a right to know who is coming across our borders,



Crude and empty nationalist rhetoric that cannot even be manifested through a coherent policy. Do the vast majority of Americans currently know *who* is coming across U.S. borders? 



GHook93 said:


> so Americans or valid foreign workers are not taking Americans jobs,



As with the allegation of such immigration lowering the wages of the low-skilled, the evidence on whether they actually are doing so in the manner that you imply is somewhat mixed (to support your claims, you'd want to refer to something such as _The effects of recent immigration on racial/ethnic labor market differentials_, which notes _"[w]e find negative effects of recent immigration on the employment, and especially the wages, of low-skilled workers"_), typically because the wide variety of factors that affect this process are not sufficiently considered. For instance, you assert that immigration depletes the American job supply without noting the role of population growth in creating an increased demand for goods and services. 



GHook93 said:


> so our healthcare, schools and welfare systems are not overburdened



An extremely poor argument. Are you sure you're not in favor of amnesty? You've of course failed to refer to labor market segmentation; had you done so, you would have been able to understand the nature of worker entry into the formal labor market being facilitated by legal status. For instance, let's have a look at. _Undocumented Immigrants in Georgia: Tax Contribution and Fiscal Concerns_.   



> The question lawmakers attempt to answer is: Do undocumented immigrants pay enough in taxes to cover the services used? For undocumented immigrants, the answer is unclear. However, for legal immigrants, studies have shown that first generation immigrants pay more in federal taxes than they receive in federal benefits. The same does not hold true for state taxes and services, however, as first generation immigrants often use more in services than they pay in taxes. *However, the descendants of the first-generation immigrant correct that pattern and contribute more in taxes at both the federal and state level than they consume in services at both levels. Each generation successively contributes a greater share due to increased wages, language skills, and education.*



I understand why you didn't care to this reality, of course: You are either ignorant of it, or are knowledgeable enough of it to realize that reference to it will not suit your agenda. 



GHook93 said:


> and lastly yes to prevent illegals with questionable criminal pasts from coming into this country!



Such a dubious assertion has already been extensively rebutted herein. 



Againsheila said:


> Well, for one thing, it let's people know that our borders are not being protected and that our people aren't being protected. Nothing will happen until we the people make it happen.



No, it doesn't. It's an anecdotal account entirely unsuitable for legitimate empirical purposes, and is thus useless for policy formation. 



Againsheila said:


> After 9/11, our borders should have been shut to all traffic until we had a handle on those that were already here. We still don't have a handle on them. If an illegal murderer can get in through our porous borders, what makes you think a terrorist will be stopped?



9/11 is perhaps not the best example, since 3/4 of the hijackers were legal U.S. residents. Moreover, considering the nature of 9/11 as an attack conducted through airplane hijackings and crashes, it doesn't seem as though different immigration policies would have had a substantially different effect, since the planes could have theoretically taken off from any country in relatively close proximity to the targets. Overall, I'd recommend substantial revision of Middle East policy to function as an obvious deterrent to Islamic radicalism, most obviously unconditional and unregulated support of the Israeli government's settlement construction.


----------



## Agnapostate (May 31, 2009)

Wolfmoon said:


> *America gives Mexico plenty of Foreign Aid, and 89% of illegal aliens are from Mexico.*



Not that your other assertions weren't idiotic enough (and predictably, made no reference to the highly inequitable international wage differentials aggravated by trade liberalization), but you _really_ might want to rethink that one.


----------



## LaLinda75 (Jun 1, 2009)

*The time has come for the USA to let go of Mexico's 'hand' and let them sink or swim all on their very own.  If they sink, oh well. How long does a parent keep a child at home? Until she/he is 18, 26, 32, 40, 48, 55???? Or ad infinitum? The same goes for any country that keeps depending on the USA to do for them! The USA is broke; Ca, the welfare state, is broke as are others. Time to start asking why and without the political correct crap.*


----------



## Agnapostate (Jun 1, 2009)

LaLinda75 said:


> *The time has come for the USA to let go of Mexico's 'hand' and let them sink or swim all on their very own.  If they sink, oh well. How long does a parent keep a child at home? Until she/he is 18, 26, 32, 40, 48, 55???? Or ad infinitum? The same goes for any country that keeps depending on the USA to do for them! The USA is broke; Ca, the welfare state, is broke as are others. Time to start asking why and without the political correct crap.*



Actually, American trade liberalization has played a critical role in the aggravation of international wage differentials and displacement of laborers that prompted immigration in the first place. It was because of American intrusion that the need for immigration was caused.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 1, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> LaLinda75 said:
> 
> 
> > *The time has come for the USA to let go of Mexico's 'hand' and let them sink or swim all on their very own.  If they sink, oh well. How long does a parent keep a child at home? Until she/he is 18, 26, 32, 40, 48, 55???? Or ad infinitum? The same goes for any country that keeps depending on the USA to do for them! The USA is broke; Ca, the welfare state, is broke as are others. Time to start asking why and without the political correct crap.*
> ...



And yet we had no shortage of illegals before NAFTA.  And the biggest demonstration in favor of NAFTA took place in Mexico city.


----------



## LaLinda75 (Jun 2, 2009)

'Actually, American trade liberalization has played a critical role in the aggravation of international wage differentials and displacement of laborers that prompted immigration in the first place. It was because of American intrusion that the need for immigration was caused.'

*Here it is again. One more thing that the 'evil' USA is blamed for. What about Mexico's history of corruption? The politicians lining their pockets with millions of U.S dollars? Their laws that are never respected? The historical mordida? When do we stop blaming the ills of Mexico and the world on the USA??? The wage differences are due to their broken system that has been in place since time immemorial. When you set up a business in Mexico, the mexican government will not allow fair wages to be paid to their workers. Do your own research on this very important fact before you blame the USA for Mexico's plight.*


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI (Jun 3, 2009)

Agnost, yer familiar with the term: INVADER? It's not something you would support, I would suppose. Like, say, when W invaded Iraq in 03'. Ya know where I am going  with this. Mexico is invading America and has been for many years. But in a passive-aggressive way, not in a overt way with tanks and  bombs and with a declarations of war. No, they sneak around, they hide in the shadows, deep in the weeds  until nobody is looking , to invade.  With stealth,  lies and  fraud . Are you proud to defend that? Most of us think that openness and transparency is the best option, but, illegals are neither and they rely on tricks and gambits. Is that what you represent?


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 3, 2009)

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> Agnost, yer familiar with the term: INVADER? It's not something you would support, I would suppose. Like, say, when W invaded Iraq in 03'. Ya know where I am going  with this. Mexico is invading America and has been for many years. But in a passive-aggressive way, not in a overt way with tanks and  bombs and with a declarations of war. No, they sneak around, they hide in the shadows, deep in the weeds  until nobody is looking , to invade.  With stealth,  lies and  fraud . Are you proud to defend that? Most of us think that openness and transparency is the best option, but, illegals are neither and they rely on tricks and gambits. Is that what you represent?



I hate to break it to you, but they are pretty open about it and our government isn't doing ONE DAMN THING to stop it.  

Just check out my signature, if you don't believe it, google it, it's on tape.


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI (Jun 5, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Againsheila:
> Yes, I get that impression. Mostly the Feds are conflicted, they have many factors to consider. Say, all those busy body well meaning liberals that  want to coddle  illegal aliens. ( For human rights). Then there's  the business sector that has got addicted to cheap labor. ( For greed or practicality, take your pick. ) And, then there are folks that absolutely detest, loath and are disgusted by these illegal interlopers, on moral and ethical grounds. So, Government is caught between a rock and a hard place. Let's face it, we Americans are fickle as hell. We are all playing a game here. Illegal aliens are no secret, they may use stealth to get in, but with their  numbers swelling every day, it's kind of like trying to ignore the 800 Lb. gorilla in the room. We all spout a particular brand of propaganda. I don't think we should pretend that isn't the case. But as far as dredging up web sites, studies and what not to support our views. Well, that is good and fine, up to a point.         I advocate, turning off our computers and getting off our asses and actually going out  into  the  big bad world and finding them for ourselves, thank you very much. And with that, I get off my soapbox.


----------



## JadedVII (Jun 12, 2009)

Tank said:


> A suspect is in the custody of the U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services in Dodge County in connection with the homicide of high school student, Breanna Schneller in Wausau.
> 
> So what? Why does it have to be an illegal? Ya know, there are a good amount of white people who kill as well. Can we say anything else but the Holocaust Museum Shooting?


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI (Jun 12, 2009)

I find it ironic, that people that people who are for illegal aliens  , don't actually know a f*cking thing about them.


----------



## LaLinda75 (Jun 13, 2009)

*It seems, to alot of you, that murder is okay as long as it's not one of YOUR loved one who is murdered. Why do so many of you make it about race? This girl would not have been murdered if the person who killed her had stayed in his country. But to all of you bleeding hearts out there and open border maniacs, keep allowing these unstable people to enter our country at whim. Apparently you don't think we have enough of our own home-grown criminals to do the 'job'.*


----------



## Terral (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi Wolf:



Wolfmoon said:


> *They'll out breed Americans and gain 51% of the vote, changing the laws and opening the borders turning American into the cesspools they came from.  Americans will be taxed to death paying for social services and other cost for illegal aliens.  We're a nation of laws we don't need immigration reform we need to uphold the laws already on the books.  *
> 
> *The illegal aliens are filling up our prisons, over running our schools, bankrupting our hospitals and murdering our people.  If amnesty is given to illegal aliens, each new citizen can bring 9 relatives apiece into the United States and the minute they get a green card they're eligible for welfare, public housing and other public services.  Then those 9 relatives can bring in 9 of their relatives apiece and so on. We'll go broke just caring for their aging parents and school aged children.*


Everything you say is true, so let's do the math. Senor Bushie and now Senor Obama (like Senor McCain and Kennedy) are all for rewarding Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals (and their unscrupulous employers) with "Amnesty" for coming to the USA in the middle of the night, through the back door, to steal U.S. Identities and JOBS. The 'do-nothing' Congress sits on their hands and allows millions and millions and millions of Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals to run around loose EVERYWHERE 'displacing' their constituency from Identities and JOBS, just like everyone from the Governor and State Police and the Mayor and the Local Sheriff down to the building inspector and the cotton-picking dog catcher. Illegal Aliens kill 25 U.S. Citizens EVERY DAY (story), but the Illegal Aliens continue the Illegal Alien Invasion 'and' the Govt wants to make them all real U.S. Citizens in direct violation of the RULE OF LAW (Wiki). 

The arithmatic says that the USA is a Corrupt and Lawless Country prepared for utter destruction, because *We The People* cuckoo sit back  and allow these things to go on day after day and month after month and year after cotton-picking year. The Citizens of this 'once-great' country are simply too stupid to continue living as free citizens in a Western Society, which means all the curses connected to *Lawlessness *are ready to come upon you. 

There will be *NO change in policy*, because destruction is what the USA really and truly deserves. Watch and see (from my Mexican Flu Topic and Martial Law Topic) . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi SW:



SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> I find it ironic, that people that people who are for illegal aliens  , don't actually know a f*cking thing about them.



Stop being so naive and silly like your avatar suggests! These Open Borders Lobby New World Order Puppets are destroying what remains of the USA very much on purpose! They need millions and millions and millions of Illegal Aliens from all over God's Green Earth to come here and create as much Lawlessness and Chaos as humanly possible, so they can place 'EVERYBODY' under Martial Law and make CanAmeriMexico the new reality. 

These Open Borders Lobby Propaganda Artists know exactly what they are doing, but are you prepared for the *Coming Economic Collapse of the USA* (my thread)???

GL,

Terral


----------

